# need help starting a tank with pool filter sand



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a 55 gallon tank that I am starting up soon. I want to have lots of plants and use pool filter sand as the top layer but I dont know what to put under it. I do not want co2 and will have medium light. I have jungle val, chain sword, dwarf higrass and java moss in my current tank that will be moved in along with a lot of other new plants I havent picked out yet. What should I put under the pool filter sand? I have a half bag of flourite left I could use and could get more. I want to use dirt and safe t sorb or peat moss under the sand would that work? What would be best for the plants? How should I layer them? I spent some time searching the forums but didnt really find the answer I was looking for. Thanks.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would do dirt or STS, NOT peat moss. It isn't very condusive to root growth, and gets REALLY stinky.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I have nothing under my PFS....grows most plants no probs.

If i feel a plants needs more love i just put a fert tab into the sand near it


----------



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

Right now my chain sword is doing really good with just gravel and my diy co2 but this will be for a 55 gallon and I dont think diy co2 will work in a tank this size so I want to make up for no co2 with substrate.


----------



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

Right now am thinking I will do 1 inch of flourite 1 inch of dirt then 1 inch of sand. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I dont have CO2 running on the sand tank either


----------



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

Alasse said:


> I dont have CO2 running on the sand tank either


Do you use any ferts?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

with sand on top I would just do dirt and sand or all sand. If you were using gravel on top maybe 3 layers would be okay. You'll want a good thick layer of sand if it is going on top of dirt.


----------



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

OK I will go with sand only.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

sschreiner5 said:


> Do you use any ferts?


No i dont, nor CO2.


----------



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

OK I will go with sand only. Should I use root tabs? Are there different kinds? I havent used them before.

How much light should I have? I want to stay inexpensive and no co2 would 2 48 or 54 watt t5 bulbs be ok? I am shooting for low to medium light, the tank is 50-55 gallons


----------



## Akinaura (Nov 8, 2010)

I would have to agree with what most people have already said, and that is to just go ahead with the sand.

Something I want to point out, is that a DIY can work on a larger tank. I have a 60g that has a DIY CO2 reactor on it. Now granted, I have to re-charge it about every 10 days, but my plants absolutely love it.

As for the root tabs, the easiest way to go about them is to visit the local garden section of Wal-Mart or a store like it. They have several different types of root tabs. I know our last purchase was of 20 Miracle Gro root tabs for about $4...these have worked very well for us.

What type of lighting you need is dependent on what type of plants you are getting. If the plants you want are all low-light/medium-light, then buy the bulbs accordingly. I am sorry that I cannot tell if you the ones you are looking for are going to be ok, I tend to leave lighting up to the hubby.


----------



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

Where is a good place to buy pool filter sand? A pool store? Menards or something?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Any pool or spa supply store


----------



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

OK I got some sand from the pool store. I found a half bag of flourite in my closet so I 'm thinking I will put that in first under the sand. I dont have very much so it wont be a thick layer, any opinions on this? I figured it cant hurt but dont know if it will help any. For now I am going to have 2 20w 6500 bulbs over that tank and will use root tabs, I suppose I'll put my diy co2 in there also, any opinions on this?


----------

